# Vape Expos



## Bretton (27/10/15)

Hey,

I'd just like to know if there are any Vape Expos out there.


----------



## shaunnadan (27/10/15)

Hey buddy

Welcome to the forum 

The last big Vape expo was vapecon a few months ago.

I see that your in jhb. Why don't you come along to the next ecigssa Vape meet happening at news cafe sandton (fredman drive) on the 28th nov.

Il post the link just now

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/10/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/unread


----------



## Vape_r (29/10/15)

Any Vape meets happening In Cape Town anytime soon?


----------

